# Nokia Software Updater Verbindungsproblem



## GeForce (3. Februar 2009)

hi community!
Ich habe ein problem mit dem "Nokia Software Updater"
ich möchte nämlich mein Nokia 5300 auf die neueste Firmware updaten, kann aber keine verbindung herstellen!
Jedes mal wenn ich den Nokia Software Updater starte kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

"Nokia Software Updater hat drei mal erfolglos versucht, eine Verbinung mit dem Internet herzustellen. Möglicherweise liegt eine schlechte,langsame oder in unregelmäßigen Abständen abbrechende Internetverbindung vor.
Bei Anfrage der Firewall benötigt Nokia Software Updater die folgenden Anwendungen, um eine Verbindung zum Internet herzustellen:

nsl_host_process.exe
nsu_ui_client.exe

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Finde auch bei Google keine Lösung!
Die Anwendungen sind freigegeben, hab es auch schon mit verschiedenen I-net verbindungen versucht! Auch ohne Firewall! 
Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nokia Software Updater Verbindugsproblem*

kannst du die firmware vlt. bei nokia manuell runterladen und installieren?


----------



## GeForce (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nokia Software Updater Verbindugsproblem*

nein das geht leider nicht, darum gibts ja dieses programm!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nokia Software Updater Verbindugsproblem*

naja, hätt ja sein können, dass man es AUCH manuell machen kann.

vlt sind ja nur die server gad nicht erreichbar? vlt. versuch es später nochmal.


----------



## GeForce (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nokia Software Updater Verbindugsproblem*

ich versuch es schon seit 2 wochen


----------



## sklammi (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe dieses Problem auch. Gibts dafür mittlerweile ne Lösung?


----------

